
The Winograd Schema Challenge - based2
http://www.cs.nyu.edu/faculty/davise/papers/WinogradSchemas/WS.html
======
cscurmudgeon
___Summary: The Winograd Schema Challenge was run on July 11, 2016 at
IJCAI-16. There were four contestants. The first round of the challenge was a
collection of 60 PDP 's. The highest score achieved was 58% correct, by Quan
Liu, from University of Science and Technology, China.. Hence, by the rules of
that challenge, no prizes were awarded, and the challenge did not proceed to
the second round._ __

It is scary to see that all the deep learning methods can be defeated by such
simple methos (both in NLP and vision). I am genuinely curious why none of the
recent Deep NLP approaches work here.

I heard a researcher describe deep learning as just standard ML with feature
engineering replaced by architecture engineering.

If that is the case, we need fundamentally new ML approaches.

~~~
drewda
Nah, no need for new ML approaches. It's just time for the pendulum to swing
back again from the current craze of data-driven/"deep learning"/continuous
modeling to the alternative of symbolic/"Good Old-Fashioned AI"/discrete
modeling.

The switch happens every ~30 years: around the ~1950s, in the late 1980s, and
perhaps again soon...

I realize I'm glossing over many nuances of how the most successful AI/ML
approaches combine together continuous and discrete modeling, and symbolic and
numeric techniques.

Still, this is a real cultural divide for researchers. The "deep learning"
types just want to increase their match/success percentages as high as they
will go--with little regard for how the sausage is made--while the symbolic
types care about whether the model itself provides actual explanatory value.

~~~
Don_Patrick
I participated in the WSC with GOFAI, though I am not representative of the
state of the art. I would recommend GOFAI logic combined with a knowledge
database assembled through machine learning (my database was virtually empty).
However I found the main problem in this challenge to be that one had to solve
all aspects of language processing before one could begin to solve the
pronouns. My home-made parser just wasn't up for processing relative clauses
of relative subclauses.
[https://artistdetective.wordpress.com/2016/07/31/winograd-
sc...](https://artistdetective.wordpress.com/2016/07/31/winograd-schema-
challenge-2016)

------
based2
src:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14880573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14880573)

